
Bletchley – A Collection of Practical Cryptanalysis Tools - dylangs1030
https://code.google.com/p/bletchley/
======
SonOfLilit
When I approached this[1] I googled for Python tools for playing with
cryptanalysis and found this to be completely irrelevant to what I was trying
to do. A small library of NumPy-based functions, on the other hand, did an
excellent job.

I don't know how this fares when it comes to blackbox crypto pen-testing, but
I must admit I shudder at the thought of blackbox crypto pen-testing.

[1] [http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/56061414423/the-
interactive-...](http://blog.ram.rachum.com/post/56061414423/the-interactive-
homebrew-encryption-challenge)

------
tshadwell
Where do I learn about cryptography?

~~~
WizzleKake
I can recommend "Applied Cryptography" by Bruce Schneier

~~~
DigitalJack
Not even Bruce Schneier recommends Applied Cryptography.
[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_cult_of_sc...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/09/the_cult_of_sch.html)

~~~
sanderjd
TLDR; Get "Cryptography Engineering"[0] instead.

0: [http://www.amazon.com/Cryptography-Engineering-Principles-
Pr...](http://www.amazon.com/Cryptography-Engineering-Principles-Practical-
Applications/dp/0470474246)

